

GPL and Javascript - dnewcome
http://www.planetmysql.org/entry.php?id=11940

======
jwilliams
So is it better to GPL your Javascript across the board?

------
hs
should i include a 17997 bytes COPYING file as comment in my js ... and call
it GNU/Javascript?

